# rod holders pontoon



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I went and bought a Rivendell standup 10ft Pontoon and where I am going to have to put it is on a railing so does cabelas or anywhere sell any clamps for it and do fishfinders have any clamps for it?

Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.creekcompany.com/multidisplay.php?Cat=3&Cat1=10


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I use a plastic ammo box for my finder.
It's the same set up I use when ice fishing.
I just use a bungee chord to hold it on the toon.
PVC pipe holds the transducer and another bungee holds it in place.
Works fine for me.

I also have a fishin buddy that has a mount for a toon, but I don't like it as much as I do my Eagle 320 in the ammo box.
More power and a broader cone.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Birddogger and grandpad


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Lots of railing mounts out there. Many boats have rails.

Look at SW and Cabela's, both should have at least 1 to choose from.


----------

